
Ask HN: A modern day alternative to “JavaScript the good parts”? - furqs
I&#x27;ve been out of touch with Javascript for about 5 years. Before that I used to do a little bit of frontend programming. I first learned javascript from &quot;Javascript the good parts&quot;, a book by Douglas Crockford. I want to learn it again now. Is there a modern day alternative to the same book. An online resource will also work. The real requirement is that it should be concise and engaging.
======
Bucephalus355
Without doubt Kyle Simpson’s You Don’t Know JS. I am going to say not only is
this the best book on any programming language, but that it completely changed
my understanding of what a teacher and a good intellectual is.

~~~
mikekchar
Just took a look at the ES6 portion of that. I did not realise how much I
didn't know! Great stuff :-) Thanks for the recommendation.

------
Jefro118
I think JavaScript: The Good Parts is still relevant, you'll just want to
supplement it with other resources on ES6, async, etc.

I recommend Kyle Simpson's series You Don't Know JS for understanding in
depth.

Eloquent JavaScript by Marijn Haverbeke is a great interactive resource
covering the basics:
[https://eloquentjavascript.net](https://eloquentjavascript.net).

For more practical guidance on specific topics I recommend
[https://egghead.io](https://egghead.io) if you're okay learning from videos.

~~~
cjmoran
I wasn't a newcomer to JS when I started working with ES6, but it had been a
while so I picked up The Good Parts as a primer. It was still quite useful and
I was able to (I think) pick up all the new ES6+ syntax more easily because of
it.

------
hath995
Use TypeScript, it has come a very long way since it was released. It tracks
very closely to JavaScript and it has an active community, shared types for
libraries, and great editor support (VSCode and others). Using maximum
strictness and tslint you can pretty much vaporize most of the bugs that
Crockford warned about without even running your code.

[https://basarat.gitbooks.io/typescript/content/docs/getting-...](https://basarat.gitbooks.io/typescript/content/docs/getting-
started.html) (ssl cert expired today -_-)

------
pictur
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYqCZOwHbnPwyjawKfE21wg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYqCZOwHbnPwyjawKfE21wg)

[http://es6-features.org/#Constants](http://es6-features.org/#Constants)

[https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS](https://github.com/getify/You-
Dont-Know-JS)

[https://medium.com/search?q=javascript](https://medium.com/search?q=javascript)

[https://javascriptweekly.com/](https://javascriptweekly.com/)

[https://nodeweekly.com/](https://nodeweekly.com/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnjavascript/](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnjavascript/)

[http://www.jstips.co/](http://www.jstips.co/)

and

[https://www.google.com/](https://www.google.com/)

------
jazzyjackson
I loved Eloquent Javascript [1] by Marijn Haverbeke (who also authored
CodeMirror, among other projects) and the in-browser code execution was really
inspiring for making a book into a code playground. I read it after years of
dipping my toes into programming over and over and found the introduction of
fundamentals really concise and refreshing.

[1] [https://eloquentjavascript.net/](https://eloquentjavascript.net/)

------
flaviocopes
Since you mention concise, I'll jump in with my JavaScript tutorials series
[https://flaviocopes.com/javascript/](https://flaviocopes.com/javascript/) \-
I try to condense information in a useful way, kind of following the 80/20
rule.

If you're just looking for the ES6-7-8 updates,
[https://flaviocopes.com/ecmascript/](https://flaviocopes.com/ecmascript/)

------
Kagerjay
[https://watchandcode.com/](https://watchandcode.com/)

Watch and code is from an exgoogler. I wouldn't say its a "Javascript the good
parts".

Its closer to Uncle Bobs "Clean Code" with a todomvc tutorial mixed in, with
some overlap of YDKJS.

I wrote a short review here. [http://vincentmtang.com/2018/05/23/my-review-on-
watch-and-co...](http://vincentmtang.com/2018/05/23/my-review-on-watch-and-
code/)

------
fullofsid
[https://javascript.info](https://javascript.info) is a good free resource.

------
HNNewer
Moving away from Javascript, IMHO

------
albertvila
Last week I found an interesting JS book on Amazon: Simplifying JavaScript:
Writing Modern JavaScript with ES5, ES6, and Beyond

Link:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1680502883/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1680502883/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_P3dLBbA31AHKN)

